# Carmel Highlands Inn  (hyatt Vacation club)



## Carmel85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Carmel Highlands Inn  (Hyatt Vacation club)

I just went down to look around at Hyatt Carmel Highlands Inn and the units look a little ruff (worn) and so does the outside of the buildings.

Hyatt has trimmed all the trees so the view units should really have some nice views right now before the trees grow out again. 1bedroom units are the best at this resort.

I would ONLY stay in 1 bedroom units because there are only 5 units that are 2 bedroom and only 2 of them have ocean views the others have partial or no view at all.

Also we walked inside the main building and not one employee said hi or have a great day very cold feeling. VERY COLD!!!

This is not what we see at other Hyatt like Lake Tahoe always happy and always great us.

I do hope they get this place turned around for the positive.

PLEASE I would love to hear others feed back on their stays at Carmel pro and cons.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 8, 2008)

I plan on going in august- Ill fill you in then-
Im sorry to hear about the Carmel situation- With the MFs members pay the least they can do is update the units- Id be surprised if Hyatt ont change things soon- 
the issue is -when?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 8, 2008)

We'll be there in July in a two bedroom (ocean view, I hope, it's a Sunday check-in).  I'll report back on what we find. I hope it's nice!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Denise and Benji,

I was really shocked when I went down there today for a little lunch since we live right here in Carmel.

Yes the shingles on the outside of the buildings were falling off or missing looks bad.  Also I talked with one of the house keepers (in Spanish) and she stated to me that there are some issues inside and out.

Im sure glad Lake Tahoe is not like this but Carmel was a redo/ hotel conversion and Hyatt and the Hyatt board (HOA) better start to wake up.

I do hope you all get to read Tripadvisor I'm sad to say I have to agree with many of the people saying Hyatt Carmel need attention and help.

I think what it is since Hyatt took over the property they did the conversion and after that they have not put anymore upgrades in it very sad.  

Also the pool was very cold I only put my hand it but I would be very upset if I was a owner or a guest because it should be heated more.   

Either way you will still love it down here and remember burn burn burn lots of firewood in that fireplace, of course bring lots of wine too.  Those views are just great of Point lobos!!!

Great new dinner place in Carmel Valley about 15-20 minute drive from Highlands in Carmel Valley village called Volcano Grill only open up 1 month but the owner 'Billy Quane" has open many of the best places here in carmel/monterey. He opens them and then sells in about 5+- years makes a killing.. You must try it you will be thanking us locals later!!!


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 9, 2008)

We'll be there next weekend - kids'll be in the hottub & pool having a ball as long as it's warm enough.  From what I remember of my last trip ~ 2 years ago same time of year, we'll probably be the only ones in the pool, and will be the source of all the noise and activity outside.  This place is quiet and pretty reserved - very different from High Sierra - but beautiful.  We're hoping for SUN.   

I'll report back on the units - we'll be staying in a 2BR - my fingers are crossed about getting a decent view and also the quality, since I read the tripadvisor posts.  But from what I've heard, they are beginning to upgrade - maybe replacing the sofabeds and mattresses.


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 9, 2008)

I think Hyatt sometimes expects us to be happy with the location/view, which are amazing at places like Carmel and Sunset Harbor, and that we will remember that versus the units... WRONG.  Hyatt we EXPECT both an amazing location and an amazing unit.  

Besides rising MFs my main gripe with Hyatt is that they have yet to prove to me that they know how to properly manage the HVC properties as they become older and need TLC.  Yes Hyatt builds the most amazing new resorts, but they better learn how to manage and keep up the older properties and the converted properties (Carmel/Puerto Rico).

Hyatt get your act together and make us happy long time owners!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 9, 2008)

cookinmamma and Mesa,


Im so glad Cookinmamma is coming out here to Carmel.  Again I only saw 1 2 bedroom unit at it needed a little attention so you never know how the rest of the units are.  

When you come out look at the shingles that are missing or have falled off the sides of the buildings there are on almost ever building (timeshare side) the Hotel side looks fine., very strange.

Housekeeping is always nice but the front desk and others in the main building (check in area) are DEAD!!!  I could'nt believe this neither could my wife.

Ever since Hyatt has taken over this beautiful Hotel Hyatt has lost their top chef,wine guy, and many big events very sad fro such a great location and view.

Like Mesa says HYATT wake up!!!  


Does anybody know when the HOA meeting is at the Carmel Highlands Inn?  I would love to go or have another hyatt owner go that lives here in town.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi

Gee - thought I as the only one who saw Hyatt wasting an opportunity here at Carmel ..:-(

If you want a TRUELY wonderful view -- stay a few days in the Hotel directly to the South -The Tickle Pink ...get room 14 if you can ...  now that is a ocean view --they look south while Hyatt looks West ...you have to go thru the Hyatt property to get to the Tickle Pink.

The inside of the Hyatt's are a mess -- get some gay decorators and give them carte blanche to fix it up ...

Greg


----------



## GregGH (Mar 9, 2008)

Afterthought

I would buy a unit there in a heartbeat -- just fix the interior.  I know they will never have the great views --but the area is so nice in general.   

Greg


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 9, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> I think Hyatt sometimes expects us to be happy with the location/view, which are amazing at places like Carmel and Sunset Harbor, and that we will remember that versus the units... WRONG.  Hyatt we EXPECT both an amazing location and an amazing unit.
> 
> Besides rising MFs my main gripe with Hyatt is that they have yet to prove to me that they know how to properly manage the HVC properties as they become older and need TLC.  Yes Hyatt builds the most amazing new resorts, but they better learn how to manage and keep up the older properties and the converted properties (Carmel/Puerto Rico).
> 
> Hyatt get your act together and make us happy long time owners!



I have to agree- High MFs are paid by Hyatt owners- they need to see some bang for their buck-
From what I hear - the service- and property both are deteriorating and if so this problem should be addressed in the next meeting- We should ask one of our two favorite Hyatt grandmasters- Kal or Carmel to give em hell.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 15, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> I have to agree- High MFs are paid by Hyatt owners- they need to see some bang for their buck-
> From what I hear - the service- and property both are deteriorating and if so this problem should be addressed in the next meeting- We should ask one of our two favorite Hyatt grandmasters- Kal or Carmel to give em hell.



Does anybody know when the HOA board meets for Carmel Highlands resort?

You can count me in but I need a date because Im not a owner in Carmel.


----------



## steved2psi (Mar 16, 2008)

*I'm at Carmel Highlands now*

I don't have any complaints.  Staff was very friendly at check-in last night.  Rooms are laid out a little unusually, the 1 brs are more like an efficiency.  The view from room 310 is spectacular, and i was told it's considered partial ocean view.  The hot tub by our building was nice, but the one by the main pool had almost drained; don't know why.  I will be here until 3/22.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 16, 2008)

steved2psi said:


> I don't have any complaints.  Staff was very friendly at check-in last night.  Rooms are laid out a little unusually, the 1 brs are more like an efficiency.  The view from room 310 is spectacular, and i was told it's considered partial ocean view.  The hot tub by our building was nice, but the one by the main pool had almost drained; don't know why.  I will be here until 3/22.




Im glad you are enjoying the resort we should get some better weather here on Monday less wind.

When I was there last weekend on your building I saw many shingles that need some repairs on the out side of your building.  Im so glad you like the room but believe me over the years we locals have seen some big changes and Hyatt need to put more $$$ into this resort.

Would you feel good paying over $500 per night for your room?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 17, 2008)

steved2psi said:


> I don't have any complaints.  Staff was very friendly at check-in last night.  Rooms are laid out a little unusually, the 1 brs are more like an efficiency.  The view from room 310 is spectacular, and i was told it's considered partial ocean view.  The hot tub by our building was nice, but the one by the main pool had almost drained; don't know why.  I will be here until 3/22.



Thanks Steve
If you can - give us a readout on how your stay was.
hopefully some upgrades have been done and you have a blast.


----------



## steved2psi (Mar 19, 2008)

*Mid-week update*

I haven't seen any renovations this week.  Rooms are very quiet and the resort appears close to 100% occupancy.  I have been enjoying golf and my DW has been relaxing at the resort.  You get a SF Chronicle and NY Times each day delivered to your door, but you pay $9.95 for internet.  For folks wanting to know developer resale prices, this was given to me at check-in:

Week 11 1,320 pts $22,900
Week 11 1,320 pts $24,900 OV
Week 11 1,320 pts $32,900 Top Flr OV
Sedona 1,880 pts $23.990


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 20, 2008)

*We are here too.*

The resort grounds are beautiful, secluded, quiet and private.  We're in a 2 br, partial ocean view - perfect for our family of 5 (incl. 2 kids + 1 grandma).  As for our unit, the furnishings are  Hyatt quality (granite, stone floors, leather & wood) but some things are getting worn: the wallpaper in one of the bathrooms is curled along the sides  and could use replacement, and our mattress has those annoying 'body impression sags' that makes it borderline-uncomfortable to sleep in.  We were here about 3 years ago in a 1 bedroom, and the furnishings are exactly as I remember them (including the bedding, the ottomans in the bathrooms and the fabric on the dining chairs).  But the leather sofa bed seems new.  

I think a good description of Highlands Inn is historic-rustic luxury.  If I were paying $500+ per night, I'd want it a little more on the luxury end - better mattresses, repainting and repapering and new tvs.  

I haven't noticed any building maintenance issues -- except the out-of-service hot tub near the pool mentioned above.

Housekeeping has been great for the most part - - readying the fireplace each day & running and emptying the dishwasher.

Overall we're very happy with our stay.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 24, 2008)

*Here are some photos of the resort*

We were in Unit 301 last week - one of the partial ocean view 2 bedrooms.  The view, especially from the upstairs bedroom was beautiful even tho just 'partial'.  

We had a perfect weather (coming from the East Coast) - it was about 60 all week.  The water in the pool was warm enough for our kids to swim in, especially when followed by a nice dunk in the hottub.

The grounds are beautifully kept - the views spectacular.  We could see whales spouting almost every day.  

As far as outside maintenance issues, our building did have a few missing wood shingles on the side (I really had to search for them), but we saw a repairman working on the roof of another building -- so it's pretty clear that Hyatt is on top of things.

Inside, I found out from the Hyatt rep that renovations are planned starting this year, including new carpeting, flat screen tvs and upgraded kitchens.  Can't remember if she said painting, but it would make sense to.

Overall we had a fabulous stay and definitely will plan to return here.  The location was perfect for our excursions to Point Lobos, Monterey Bay Aquarium/ Cannery Row & Hearst Castle.  Fabulous restaurants everywhere. Thanks Carmel85 and Rick & everyone for all your tips!

view from the resort:




views of the pool & horizon:


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 24, 2008)

cookinmamma,


Im SO HAPPY you loved our area of the country!!! Yes Carmel and Monterey area of California are great year in year out any and ALL seasons!

Im glad I could help you finding the good local places to eat and not full of tourists.

Also very happy to hear that the Hyatt resort is going to do some upgrades because it is a special resort and I can promise there will not be ever another Hotel or timeshare in the Carmel Highlands for many many many years.

All Hyatt owners any future Hyatt owner come and stay in Carmel we also have MANY events going on year round.   

Great pictures if you can post more you will have everybody coming here even marriott,Four Season and Hilton owners. Ops don't want to let the cat out of the bag.

There is ONLY 1 Highlands Inn Carmel and we hope all of you can come real soon!

Im so glad I could help you and thank you for sharing and updating the Hyatt Highlands Inn.

Today it is 70 degrees here in Carmel by the Sea

Bob


----------



## PA- (Mar 24, 2008)

Those pictures were nice.  I have a question for the experts.  I want to stay in Carmel this summer, but here's my problem.  I only need 3 or 4 nights.  But I'm afraid if I wait until 2 months out, to try to get a split week, all weeks will have been reserved as full weeks 6 months out.

So here's my question:  If I book a full week for July, and rent out 3 nights, will Hyatt allow me to put another person in the unit under their name (and take my name off the reservation)?  Obviously, they would need to charge the guest fee and reservation fee for doing that, but I don't have a problem with that.  It would be obvious I was just trying to skirt the rules, would they go along with me?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 24, 2008)

PA- said:


> Those pictures were nice.  I have a question for the experts.  I want to stay in Carmel this summer, but here's my problem.  I only need 3 or 4 nights.  But I'm afraid if I wait until 2 months out, to try to get a split week, all weeks will have been reserved as full weeks 6 months out.
> 
> So here's my question:  If I book a full week for July, and rent out 3 nights, will Hyatt allow me to put another person in the unit under their name (and take my name off the reservation)?  Obviously, they would need to charge the guest fee and reservation fee for doing that, but I don't have a problem with that.  It would be obvious I was just trying to skirt the rules, would they go along with me?



PA,

You are going to be very lucky even getting a room this summer here in Carmel. 6months you may get lucky and 2 months you will have a small chance.

I just wan on Hyatt site only 7 days at the end of August and a couple of 2 day stays from Jun1-September.

I would be very very careful trying to rent out just 3 days yes you will make a $$ or two but is it worth it? If hyatt catches you you will be is some trouble and yes a few people have gotten caught, which give many others that rent out their weeks a black eye with Hyatt unless it is you HRRP week.

If you have a 7 day rental Hyatt you can get a guest certificate for ALL 7 night not just 1,2,3, ALL 7 nights (you cant split it up). Also you guest or your renter can stay ALL 7 night and you can be out!!!  I wouldn't find that to funny for you but your renter would be happy.

PA don't think Hyatt knows what some of the Hyatt owners are doing by trying to skirt the rules. One owner is getting guest after guest after guest certificates Hyatt can see everything so I would step lightly.

Come here to Carmel you will love it but it might be fogy here in July so don't be shocked.

When you get closer to arriving I will give you some great tips locals only. 

Good Luck!!!!


----------

